# Considering xm, does it carry....



## jaschier (Mar 28, 2005)

I am new to the forums so please forgive me if the answers are somewhere else, i couldn't find them. i am considering buying the xm to go, mainly because it is portable and can be used at home, in the card, as a portable player, and xm carries mlb games, acc sports and sporting news radio. i am wondering if any of the talk channels have glen beck or clark howard, if anybody knows those hosts. all i can find is a description of each talk/political channel.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I'm not COMPLETELY familiar with the hosts for each channel but those names don't sound familiar.

I just checked XM's site and Glen Beck's name IS mentioned. He's on America Right (XM 166) weekdays, 9AM to noon (ET).

You can check most of the schedules out. I got this info from:

http://www.xmradio.com/programming/channel_page.jsp?ch=166

Most of the individual channel pages will have schedule information, if appropriate.


----------



## rogerg (Feb 21, 2005)

jaschier,

Yes, XM has Glen Beck on ch 166 weekdays 9AM - Noon (ET).

No Clark Howard at this time, though his consumer advice show is the sort that is under consideration if enough interest is there.

One of the primary reasons I got XM a couple of years ago was for some specific radio talk shows that used to be carried on my local AM station, but, after being shuffled around in all sorts of time slots, had been dropped completely locally.

I love it!


----------

